# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Excel - Formatage de cellule via OLE

## moussmouss

Salut,

je souhaite formater des cellules d'un classeur Excel.

Voici mon code o je veux que la colonne "A" soit de format date, et le reste (de B  ZZ), numrique.



```

```

L'excution me plante sur la proprit "NumberFormat", alors que si je commente ces lignes-l, tous mes autres formatages (gras, centrage...etc) marchent sans souci.

Pour info, mon objet Excel est cr et ouvert comme suit :


```

```

Pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plat ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## pilou007

Salut 
Effectivement, j'ai le mme problme......

----------


## vootbrain

excel.application.columns("F").numberformat = "jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm:ss"

----------


## vducobu

C'est srement trop tard mais as-tu essay :


```
object_excel.Application.Selection.NumberFormat = "d/mm/yyyy;@"
```

Attention, le format peut-tre diffrent en fonction de la langue de Excel !

Bt

----------

